# Подскажите про остеохондроз и МРТ



## Владимир39 (16 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте! Хочу обратиться к врачу по поводу болей в спине. Лет 12 назад уже был у врача, посмотрели, сделали рентген, сказали - остеохондроз и истончение дисков. Занимался с врачом ЛФК, был у разных массажистов и мануальщиков. ЛФК помогала мало, массаж не помогал совсем. С тех пор я сам немного занимался упражнениями, но больше никак не лечился.

Вопросов несколько, буду благодарен, если вы на них ответите. Сейчас спина стала болеть сильнее (вся, но верхняя половина больше, особенно когда долго не меняю позу и когда лежу), и я опять хочу заняться лечением.

1. Для начала нужно обратиться к неврологу, так?

2. В шее боль резкая и появляется при поворотах головы. Если она вызвана воспалением, это будет видно на МРТ?

3. В грудном отделе и плечевом поясе ноющая боль, похожая на усталость. Она слабеет, если вытянуться, щелкнуть позвонками. Когда делаю упражнения, эта боль почти проходит, но минут через 10 начинает постепенно возвращаться. Она из-за напряжения мышц? Как это лечится? ЛФК?

4. Наверное, можно сразу сделать МРТ всех участков позвоночника (это же точнее рентгена?), чтобы не идти к врачу зря (т. е. потом еще раз не бегать лишний раз за снимками)? И если к массажисту/остеопату пойду, такие снимки тоже будет неплохо иметь?

5. Если так - какую конкретно МРТ/КТ делать (в смысле, может, есть разновидности этой процедуры, мощность разная, проекции разные и т. п.)? И можно ли делать сразу МРТ всей спины (в смысле радиационной нагрузки на организм)?

Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## La murr (16 Май 2018)

@Владимир39, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Май 2018)

Обращаться нужно к неврологу или к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу). Мануальные терапевты в принимают в основном в частных учреждениях, поэтому созвонитесь с врачом и он скажет о необходимых обследованиях.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Май 2018)

Владимир39 написал(а):


> И можно ли делать сразу МРТ всей спины (в смысле радиационной нагрузки на организм)?


Я делал МРТ сразу двух участков позвоночника. Это длилось дольше и стоило дольше. Радиационной нагрузки нет. Есть облучение магнитным полем. Чуть разогревает, но не страшно. Деньги есть, так делайте МРТ. Лишним не будет. Не факт, что выловит ваши проблемы. Они могут быть связаны с мышцами.


----------

